# What will he dream about tonight??



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Today we took Fergy out to the regional dog training park for his first real session with Live bird/dead bird training.
What a joy to watch him use his natural instincts to complement what he has learned in the back yard... HooRay!!
NOW he gets a real picture of what it is all about. He made mama very proud, even though we have a world of work to do. He had such a good time... beyond words!! We have never had the opportunity to take him to water. Once when he was about 4 mo. we did go the dog beach, but he was just to nutty over the other dogs and people to even know there was water. So today he did a dead bird water retrieve, and another a little further, then a little further.... I was so jazzed, he shod total indifference to the water, he just wanted that bird. 
I can't wait to see if he shows renewed interest in his backyard training?????

So after a bath, and dinner, he is very happily passed out ;D


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

You're on the way to complete addiction. Well done Fergy. Your hunting partners will never be the same again.

Birds? Birds? Birds?


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Did he have crazy bird dreams last night??  I think that you've opened up a box that can never be shut and Fergy is going to love you for it!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

We think we know what makes these pups happy, then we introduce them to birds. A inter light comes on and nothing else compares.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Off lead is great 4 a V - Off lead & working on PREY is what they were bred 4 - and they KNOW it !!!!!!!!


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

We had another wonderful training session with BIRDS and guns. Pete and Reeka the Vizsla joined us at the regional dog training park. Mr. Ferguson got to find, point, and retrieve. He got a great lesson from Reeka who is a pro!!
She is the most awesome hunter, and all about her job!! Mr. Ferguson, on the other hand, was sometimes all about Reeka!! They got to frolic together in the pond and chase bumpers. Fergy remembered retrieving the dead bird from the water on our last visit there, and I think he was disappointed with bumpers, and kept looking for the real bird.
I was so very proud of him. It is such a joy to watch the training skills he is learning, take him to a place his natural talent and instincts perfect. He is completely in "Bird dog Heaven"

I was so busy, I didn't get any pictures of the two V's, my hubby got this picture of Pete and Fergy on a bird.
Reeka is such a beauty... next time more photos!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Nice shot, TK! You get so wrapped up in watching them that you forget to take pictures even if the camera is hanging from your neck. Still, you don't need pictures to remember moments like those.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Regional Dog Park again today.... What a blast, Hubby and I sure do get our exercise!! Fergy on the other hand is so hyped I don't think his paws even touch the ground. ( unless he has to Whoa!!) 
What a great job he did, I don't even know how many weeks it has been, but he is so into birds, pointing, retrieving, SWIMMING, we threw the old dead bird out into the pond 5,10,20 ft. and when the bottom dropped out under him, He just kept on going. WOW!!
I haven't had time for a photo... This is Really Hard Work!!! But he got a point today, I would like to have put on canvas!!!


----------

